# The next outdoor mod



## RoSsIkId (31/8/20)

Good evening ladies and gents

So I gotta the itch and no not the itch you need creams for.

Looking at a new mod. Been reading up on some of the devices out there a I think my Vaperesso needs a new buddy. I have a IPV in a box somewhere but that got way to big. And well the screen on the Vaperesso got some kind of stain om it that makes it a little unclear in the sun. In house and at night you dont see it.

Anyway bought a Zeus X and loving and what i have read is the new chipsets fire up alot faster than the older mods. So what i have looked at is the Voopoo Argus GT. I love the carbon look one but saw that anything above a 24mm atty has a over hang. The other one is the geek vape aegis x. It looks really nice and rugged. I am on the shooting range alot the past few years and tacticool is life.

Any other mods to look at? I dont jump between mods so will prob have the new one for a while and give the vaperesso to mother dearest as she got off the stinkies with a eleaf punto mega or something we got from a guy who knew a guy in level 5 lockdown.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (31/8/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good evening ladies and gents
> 
> So I gotta the itch and no not the itch you need creams for.
> 
> ...


I can’t comment on the Voopoo Argus as I have not tried it, but can tell you that the Aegis x is a winner imho, I have the older 26650 Aegis version and it is affectionately knows as old bulletproof! They are quite bulky and heavy, but they are extremely durable. Waterproof, shockproof and it just soldiers on. The only reason mine doesn’t travel more is due to the weight and bulk. For that I use a Aegis Mini!, and wishing I had the Solo for replaceable battery.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/8/20)

Hi @RoSsIkId,

The Argus GT is a great Dual Battery Mod, the chip works great, it is light and sturdy... but for me the chip works too well, the ramp-up is not super fast, the chip works hard to keep you in check, and I am not sure how robust it will be out and about though (have not had the "pleasure" of dropping mine yet). Carbon Fibre one does look great though, I have one.

If you looking for rubust with IP ratings, the Aegis range will be great for you, the Aegis X (although IP rated) does have the BIG screen which is not as robust as the Legend or the Single Battery range. Then there is the Vandy Vape Swell and the Jackaroo as well, the Swell can take a decent beating water-wise, as well as the Jackaroo.

Then Sigelei brought out the Humvee 215W as well, robust, but not IP rated.

Hope you find what you are looking for!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (31/8/20)

Thanks guys

Will go feel them in hand and check from there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (31/8/20)

Anything with Aegis on it is tough as nails. The only thing with the X is the huge screen. While I haven't put any scratches on it yet, I als haven't tried testing it to destruction. The older Aegis model may be a better bet for rough conditions, it's truly bulletproof.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (31/8/20)

I should of wrote the review for the Argus GT already but for a few days have had what my wife calls a common cold but us lads know it has man flu so felt like death! still feel rough, if only women also could catch man flu then she would understand my suffering!

If comparing the Argus GT to Aegis (any of them) for sturdiness and durability then the Aegis is a comfortable winner and Voopoo seem to not take into account people like to use different size tanks so while the supplied tank fits and looks great being limited to 24mm before getting overhang is a real bummer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/8/20)

Timwis said:


> I should of wrote the review for the Argus GT already but for a few days have had what my wife calls a common cold but us lads know it has man flu so felt like death! still feel rough, if only women also could catch man flu then she would understand my suffering!
> 
> If comparing the Argus GT to Aegis (any of them) for sturdiness and durability then the Aegis is a comfortable winner and Voopoo seem to not take into account people like to use different size tanks so while the supplied tank fits and looks great being limited to 24mm before getting overhang is a real bummer!



@Timwis I still dont get it how my wife cannot understand that Man-Flu is the equivalent of a woman giving birth naturally... hahahahaha

I have been using my Argus GT daily for the last 3 weeks, until it will one day die on me due to natural causes or by accidentally hitting the pavement at 120km/h... because even in RBA mode it will just stand on my desk and decided on a 0.27Ω build it wants to drop down from 50w to 35w out of its own accord... I understand it doing so when the batteries run low (and on Smart Mode), but not on fully charged batteries on RBA mode though... that is why for me the Chip works great, but it is over-doing it and in doing so it makes it more difficult instead of making it easier... I can see myself bringing the old Vapor Storm Puma 200w out of retirement soon...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (31/8/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Timwis I still dont get it how my wife cannot understand that Man-Flu is the equivalent of a woman giving birth naturally... hahahahaha
> 
> I have been using my Argus GT daily for the last 3 weeks, until it will one day die on me due to natural causes or by accidentally hitting the pavement at 120km/h... because even in RBA mode it will just stand on my desk and decided on a 0.27Ω build it wants to drop down from 50w to 35w out of its own accord... I understand it doing so when the batteries run low (and on Smart Mode), but not on fully charged batteries on RBA mode though... that is why for me the Chip works great, but it is over-doing it and in doing so it makes it more difficult instead of making it easier... I can see myself bringing the old Vapor Storm Puma 200w out of retirement soon...


Again i don't mind a device having smart mode but when attaching an atty it never jumps even close to the wattage i actually want so it should be called "Not So Smart Mode"lol..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (31/8/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good evening ladies and gents
> 
> So I gotta the itch and no not the itch you need creams for.
> 
> ...



@RoSsIkId Just FYI, your mother has an Eleaf *Pico* Mega.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (1/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Again i don't mind a device having smart mode but when attaching an atty it never jumps even close to the wattage i actually want so it should be called "Not So Smart Mode"lol..


In fairness the smart mode does work well in regard to the PnP coils it's more when sticking another tank up top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/9/20)

Hooked said:


> @RoSsIkId Just FYI, your mother has an Eleaf *Pico* Mega.



Pico, punto the thing is crapco

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/9/20)

Ok been looking around. The Geekvape Aegis X is sold out in many many places. So interested in a Silver, gun metal or camo one. Where can i find them?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/20)

@Downtown Vapoury


----------



## LeislB (2/9/20)

What about a Puma? I've had my one for close on 2 years and absolutely love it. I work in the garden a lot and it goes everywhere with me. Super light and feels awesome in the hand. I have a 28mm atty on it at the moment and no problems.

https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-200w-box-mod/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (2/9/20)

LeislB said:


> What about a Puma? I've had my one for close on 2 years and absolutely love it. I work in the garden a lot and it goes everywhere with me. Super light and feels awesome in the hand. I have a 28mm atty on it at the moment and no problems.
> 
> https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-200w-box-mod/



I would not mind one but im looking for one of the newest chip sets. What i have read is ramp up speeds ans so on is alot faster. Id keep the revenger as it would be the same age as the puma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (2/9/20)

Puma has an initial boost. I have two of them and they fire really quick. SS or mesh is just about instant.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/puma-200w-box-mod-vapor-storm.t50303/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/20)

and not to mention that you can get the Puma 200W way cheaper than the other options you are looking at (Aegis, Argus GT, etc)...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/20)

Argus GT vs Puma

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (2/9/20)

The other option would be to look at a semi mech, if you want instant and hard hitting, there are some good tubes out there that can take an 18650 or a 13650. About as tough and reliable as you can get.

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/cthulhu-semi-mech-mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/9/20)

Large in-built battery but possibly the ultimate outdoor mod is the Innokin MVP5, has all the bells and whistles plus large torch, Altimeter, Digital compass, thermometer and barometer, all that needs adding is a Swiss army knife!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (2/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Argus GT vs Puma
> View attachment 206251


Still using the Puma for a target with your pellet gun i see!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Still using the Puma for a target with your pellet gun i see!



Yeah.... my trick shots ricocheting off it is getting on point now, now the trick is finding a flat surface on it without cracking the screen....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

